# Evolution Question



## sergeantwaffleS (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, now that your here, I need to ask you something. Will not letting my pokemon immediately evolve weaken it or that it doesn't really matter as long as I max out the EVs?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Just click the title*

...I'm pretty sure that it doesn't matter. The only point in keeping a Pokemon from evolving is to let it learn moves earlier.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Just click the title*

I tend to let my pokemon evolve straight away, as they get stronger earlier in the game, but I'm pretty sure it doesn't really matter.  Each to his/her own!


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Just click the title*

For me it depends. Sometimes I prefer if if my Pokemon can learn more moves but other times I think they need the stat boost. My Ralts is always a bit fragile, so I always let it evolve early, whereas I waited until my Treecko learned Mega Drain before evolving it.


----------



## Cryssie (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Just click the title*

Don't call your thread "just click the title" to get people to look at it. It doesn't tell people anything about what you want help with, it's obnoxious and an insult to everyone's intelligence, and had the question not already been addressed, I would ignore you on principle.


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Just click the title*

One can put their mouse over the title to see the first few lines of the post.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Just click the title*



Alxprit said:


> One can put their mouse over the title to see the first few lines of the post.


Please take a moment to consider how useful this would be if every thread had a title like this one.

Oh, and remember that not every thread indicates what it's really about in the first paragraph.


----------



## nothing to see here (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Just click the title*

Waiting to evolve them won't make them any weaker in the long run, but it will be a pain in the ass to train them in their unevolved forms.

It's usually a bit silly to hold them back from evolving unless one of the unevolved forms learns a move that the evolved form doesn't (Shroomish with Spore is the only one I can think of off the top of my head... as far as I can remember, most of the other "unevolved one learns it, evolved one doesn't" moves aren't really worth it.)


----------



## Cryssie (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Just click the title*



Alxprit said:


> One can put their mouse over the title to see the first few lines of the post.


Not if you're looking at the "last post" column on the main page, as I tend to. At least, I don't think so - enlighten me if it's possible.

It also suddenly strikes me that this question probably belongs in Pokémon Video Games. *Move.*


----------

